# Licorice's and Spirit's litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Spirit is a splashed yellow buck and Licorice is a beige to black tricolor. I'm very happy to have this liter as they both represent the best of what I had left after the accident. The tiny pinkie is a fosterling from a litter of one. I appear to have a couple of BEW's in this litter.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have any updated photos of the litter? Personally, I'm just curious. Especially about the tiny pinky


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My son said he doesn't know what happened, but the tank they were in got tipped and all of the meeces got out. When I got home from the SF convention in the wee hours I found Licorice and three of the little ones. There are still three loose, and I was way too fried from partying to do more than sit on the floor of the mousery keeping watch until about five am. At least I have Licorice, and I may just put Spirit back in with her in a few weeks. Either that or pair him up with a couple nubile tricolor princesses....eyah...that's probably what I'll do.

No new pix yet, but soon.


----------

